# Question for you all?



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

We both love our little Peechie tremendously







Everyday my husband comes home from work he has another toy for her







He buys extra so he has a toy for almost every day for the little one







The toys are piling up like unbelievable. Omg, not to mention treats, he has to make sure she has a supply of her favorite treats







He's funny I have to hear she loves me more, just busting me, I wonder why? Anyone elses hubbies of bf like this????


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda is a blessing to me and everyone around her falls in love with her.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My husband adores Sassy. He leaves last in the morning and comes home first in the evening, so Sassy is very attached to Daddy. He talks to her so sweet and loving, and I catch him watching TV with her beside him and he is giving her tummy rubs. He loves to kiss on her tummy. And he loves for us to pick her out new dresses. We got married when we were 37 and he has never had any children, so Sassy is definitely his little girl


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> We both love our little Peechie tremendously
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fiance is the same way. I think it is so adorable!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Josh acts the same way with Daisy and Toby. It's so funny!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Doggie Daddy did not want to get another dog after Woof died. He adored Brutus while he was staying with us and I thinke he was a hurt as I was when we had to give him back after a year. He was a little stand-offish to Sammie for a couple of days, but Sammie has made a toy out of him. It's funny to see such a big guy turn to mush when Sammie dashes out the door to meet him! 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My husband ADORES both girls.














When I wanted a Maltese he was the first to reach out to the Stanberry family (Divine Maltese) for me because he knew I was shy on the phone. Bella especially is "Daddy's Girl"....He is the one that INSISTED until I gave in ....that we get Krista.







He takes both girls for their grooms and stays right there with them for the two hours procedures. He gets up in the night and carries Bella to the pad if he thinks she needs to go. Bella goes to her daddy for "butt check" after going poo. Turns around and gives him her backside.







He recently came back from the store with a sweater for Krista he bought himself when he felt bad that Bella had one and Krista didn't yet.
My hubby is an AWESOME Maltese daddy and having "girly dogs" has never bothered his male ego one bit. He is only 5' 7" but he his the tallest man I have ever known.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, yeah! My husband always tells people that Pico is "my wife's dog" but I see him cuddling and kissing and hugging and playing with Pico and I just laugh. My husband is a tough and rough-talking guy but he has finally admitted that he loves our little Pico. Pico makes us both laugh with joy at his cute little ways.....especially the way he has of tricking us into taking him outside so he can scan the horizon and sniff the air for feline intruders! 

The other day I brought home a hawaiian shirt for Pico and after my husband stopped laughing at me he said "he needs some cargo shorts to go with it". So, I know he enjoys Pico's little fashion shows as much as I do.

These guys really get under your skin and into your hearts.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> My husband adores Sassy. He leaves last in the morning and comes home first in the evening, so Sassy is very attached to Daddy. He talks to her so sweet and loving, and I catch him watching TV with her beside him and he is giving her tummy rubs. He loves to kiss on her tummy. And he loves for us to pick her out new dresses. We got married when we were 37 and he has never had any children, so Sassy is definitely his little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great picture!!

ginny & zoe & bella

My husband adores the 'furbabies'. He gives them treats all the time and at bedtime he puts a tad of sweet lip gloss on both cheeks and lies down on his back until they have devoured the gloss off each cheek (_facial _ cheeks that is







) Then Zoe and Bella run and jump all over him for about 5 minutes before settling themselves on the bed for the night. If I go to bed first they will have nothing to do with me until 'dad' comes upstairs and they go thru their nightly 'lick the cheek' roughhouse routine.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Good question. Interesting to read the responses. My husband loves Mugsy and just the other day said he thought Mugsy was one of the best investments he's made. That coming from my husband is saying alot by the way! He is big into investing. Anyway, he always say how he can't believe how smart he is, how he doesn't shed and how great he is. Of course my husband's friends like to tease because we have such a little foo-foo dog, so he doesn't show it so much around others, but yes, my husband is nuts about our dog too!


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*My husband loves our babies...He takes them to the vet (I'm at work)..to the groomers, buys them toys and lots of treats. 

It is funny to see him watching sports and one of the girls lying next to him. His friends come over and he's always letting them run around and carrying them, or their on his lap. His friends look at him like he's









Needless to say he adores them. He's actually the one that picked both of them out.

Vanessa, Princess and Daisy*_


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Bella goes to her daddy for "butt check" after going poo. Turns around and gives him her backside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My b/f is also the one who does the butt checks. He calls them clingons. He is such a good daddy to her. This past winter he always brought her places with her pink suede and pink fur jacket on her. Not to mention he weightlifts about 410 pounds. Bella loves playing with her daddy. He is the one who calls her to talk to her when we live her with someone. I told him just yesterday I bet you never thought you would have such a precious little puppy. He had always liked big dogs until the day we met Bella. Oh yeah he gives the pup all her baths (well showers). Yup he showers with Bella. They are so cute together. Though I believe she is mostly mommy's princess.
EDIT: Yes that is a fruit popsicle they are sharing!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm SOOOO glad you posted this topic. When I wanted to get a Maltese, my husband was against it. I had to talk him into it, save my own money, etc. When I brought Kea home, he tried the though guy act for a few days. Now he's totally whooped by Kea. Every time she hears him pulling up in the driveway she gets SOOO excited. I told him how excited she gets, so he wanted me to record it. SO...last night he called me when he was around the corner, and I recorded Kea from the moment he drove up the driveway. She ran to the door want waited sooo anxiously. When he walked in she was the happiest puppy alive. My husband couldn't wait to watch the video to see how excited Kea is when he comes home. I think it's so cute how attached he is to Kea. I'm leaving town for 6 weeks, and Ross even said, "your not taking Kea are you"? I'm so glad Kea has two loving parents.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

My husband talks to the doggies all the time. Sometimes I say "what" and he says that he's talking to them. I think it's wonderful especially since he never had a dog before and was reluctant to add these fluffy babies to our family. He worries about them the way he worries about our children.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I think I love my fiance even more when I see how he is with Princess.. 

when we first got her and she didn't want to sleep at night, he stayed up and played with her. He plays with her all the time and buys her things. If he leaves the room, she runs to the last door he went through and waits for him.. its so cute! When he would leave on trips and knows he will be gone for a few days, he keeps comming back to give her one last kiss and hug .. he'll do this a few times before he can actually leave..He calls her his Kid and works form home more to keep her company. I think its adorable


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

My hub loves our guys. They lay with him every night in his chair. As for butt checks, he does them, but I have to clean them up!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

My best friend LOVES Codi! Before I got Codi, he was all about big dogs... and would "put down" little dogs. After I got Codi, he fell in love with him! Once a week he comments on how he should have gotten a Maltese instead of a Golden Retriever! He takes Codi to the vet for me on every emergency since I've been working, takes him to the park, cuddles just loves him! He even sticks up for little dogs if someone says something negative about them! It's adorable!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachment=6381:attachment]


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, thats great hearing all your responses







Anyways, I don't know how anyone couldn't love these little fluffys







When hubby even watches football he has Peechie next to him, his little football buddy


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My hubby is a contractor...stereo-typical macho male...and was completely against a froo-froo doggie, and now, has fallen-in-love, Cody is HIS baby....and Mandy, mine. PPl get the biggest kick out of him, driving his huge 4-whl drive truck, w/the babies!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My husband was wary when I decided to get a small breed dog. He's a farm boy so he was used to big outside dogs that weren't exactly pets.. but more dogs that wandered up on the property that they would feed. But he melted when he met Tuffy. He had told me once that if we ever got a dog he absolutely would not ever call it his baby... but boy did that change.. he refers to them as his babies all the time now.







He is so great with them and they love him to pieces.. especially Pixie.. she bonded instantly to him and her favorite thing in the world is to be curled up with him.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

This is such a great topic!! When my 17 year old furbaby died I was heartbroken. I had never been without a dog but didn't think I could do it again. My husband is the one who did the research and he is the one who picked out Pacino. He is our heart, our joy!

My husband, who originally said, "can't we get a "real" dog" loves this little guy to death. If you have ever seen the movie "silence of the lambs" the crazy guy who was killing the girls had a poodle named Princess. At one part of the movie he yells at the girl in the hole, "Don't you hurt my dog"....well, hubby walks around with him in his arms and says that!! It is soooo funny.

He buys him things, clothes, treats, toys...He comes in after work and says first thing "where's my baby"....and goes for Pacino!! I get the kisses second!!

But that's OK...I don't mind sharing!! LOL

He was so worried about his neuter he wanted to stay at the vet's while they were doing it!! They told him to go ahead and go home...lol...He wanted to go IN the operating room to make sure that he was OK!!!!!!!

It is amazing what these little ones reduce us to...and gladly I might add!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yep. ditto to all of that here LOL.

The Boy said on Day One that he was "not really a dog person, but definitely a cat person". After meeting The Buttercup a few times, and seeing how she just ADORED him and FLIRTED with him...she flirts like a little tramp, I tell you!!!!! Our first date...The Boy brought ME flowers and Buttercup got a bumblebee toy (b/c I went to Georgia Tech...it was the closest to a Yellow Jacket he could find LOL). 

(awwwwwwww!!!!)

Fast forward to now...18 months later.... he babies her like no other LOL. When we take her anywhere, he will carry her, "bodyguard her" from people/shopping carts/scary dogs/small children/or anything else that she needs a bodyguard for. He will call me at work and say "I just took Butter for a walk, even tho it's raining...BUT I MADE SURE she wore a raincoat!" 

(awwwwww!! couldn't you just DIE?!?!?!)

when he recently went to work a trade show in Orlando, he brought her back a little pink dress from Disney that has tiny little tiaras on it and says "princess" all over it. It doesn't fit her well, but that's what my magical sewing machine is for







(BTW...I didn't get ANYTHING from the trip....)

(awwwwwww!!!! isn't he just the DREAMIEST?!?!?!?)

my favorite...he picks out her eyeboogers and cozies with her on the bed in the mornings.





































ann marie and the "we're keeping him, just so you know..." buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My husband adores our Sassy. He says he never knew a little doggie could be so sweet. He loves to see her dressed up and he will even push her pink stroller. He says he is way over what anyone else might think. He says real men wear pink shirts. He said the other day that if someone was to offer him $10,000 for her she would not be for sale. He too wants to keep her home with him if I have to visit my mom out of town for a few days. Normally we all go but there have been a couple of trip due to my moms health when I went by myself. He always wants Sassy to stay home with him. She loves her daddy, but she still loves her mommy best. Daddy will share his ice cream but she only gets the last bite, whereas mommy will share every other bite with her, or even share the ice cream cone. Daddy has has to get the butt boogers a couple of times but he isn't as good of a booger getter as mommy.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Hope this isn't too long. I dog trained and showed Shelties for years. My precious Sheka had to be put down from old age. We moved to Virginia from Dallas and I wanted to get a small dog. For years I had wanted a Malt but could never find one.  That is how I ended up with a Sheltie.

Once we got beck to Virginia and had some land my hubby wanted a MAN'S dog. He wanted a lab. I warned him that labs take a lot of work the first two years and because I was working and he was retired I would "teach" him how to train the lab. He agreed but deep down I knew he would not be able to handle it. At the time my hubby was 62. Ginger was a real hand full and I began to realize she had a screw loose. She was great outside for about 30 min then she would turn "wild." I don't believe in shocking a dog but felt that it would take that to get her back in line.

While weighing the pros and cons of shocking a dog my hubby came in winded. Ginger had torn the sleeves off his coat and she was out of control. We brought her in and put her to bed trying to decide out next step. 

The next day hubby was saying Ginger was really getting to him even though he loved her he was beginning to feel she was more than he could handle. The following day hubby had a stroke. Dr.s believed part of the reason was stress that could have brought part of it on. Needless to say we had to get rid of the dog. She went to a wonderful hom of people that had labs before. In a phone conversation weeks later we learned they did have to shock her to get her in line. She has become a wonderful loving dog but still have way too much energy for us.

NOW can I get the dog I want? Yes he said. We found Tucker and he is hubby's "LITTLE BOY" He tells me all the time that Tucker doesn't know he is a dog but thinks he is a little boy. He calls Tucker's front legs his hands and his back legs his feet. He sleeps with us everynight. The other day hubby told he, "ya know, Tucker is my best friend" GRRRRRRRR All of a sudden he said, NO dear, your my best friend and Tucker is my companion.!!!!!!! DO ya think I am SECOND???????????????????????

When Tucker had the cyst I heard him tell Tucker, "If I could go under the knife for you son, I would"

Tucker is my Hubby's little boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That wasn't to long at all Connie. I LOVED reading your story.









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I love this topic. My husband is gaga over our little Deja. They watch TV together (he watches, she snuggles). He helps with the grooming and will get up in the middle of the night to take her out for potty. If he gets home from work and finds that I have Deja with me, he calls and complains that I absconded with "his dog". He talks to her and calls her "his little girl". When we first got her he didn't want doggy kisses because he never liked a dog licking him before. But now he is unhappy if he does not get his good morning and good night kisses. What is it about these little dogs? They seem magical in their ability to transform people into total and idiotic mush!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a bunch of pictures that shows my hubby's love for Miko...cause a picture is worth a thousand words, right, LOL!!!

Daddy doesn't care if Miko wears a bow:









Daddy carries Miko in a juicy bag since Miko is a little too heavy for mommy:









Painting Miko a happy birthday sign:









The finished sign:









My husband also took care of Miko for 2 months while I had to do away externships and couldn't find pet-friendly housing!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> I love this topic. My husband is gaga over our little Deja. They watch TV together (he watches, she snuggles). He helps with the grooming and will get up in the middle of the night to take her out for potty. If he gets home from work and finds that I have Deja with me, he calls and complains that I absconded with "his dog". He talks to her and calls her "his little girl". When we first got her he didn't want doggy kisses because he never liked a dog licking him before. But now he is unhappy if he does not get his good morning and good night kisses. What is it about these little dogs? They seem magical in their ability to transform people into total and idiotic mush![/B]


OMG, your husband sounds just like mine. Your right they seem to have magic and make us all crazy, gaga over them


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My husband loves Boo very much.Since he didn't want me to get a little dog,I was afraid he wouldn't & he did give Boo the silent treatment for a couple of days.When Boo was about 7 mths old he got very sick from eating something outside & he had to stay overnight at the vets.That night,I was very sad & tearful when we sat down to eat dinner.There was no little Boo under the table trying to play with our feet.Finally I looked at Hubbie & said very tearfully"Don't you miss him too?" & he nodded yes & I saw the tears running down his face.Then we both just smiled at each other & tried our best to not burst into tears.Hubbie likes to take Boo places & brag about him.He spoils him as bad as I do.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

The Boom an Daddy.. nuff said?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i dont go crazy as in dressing them up or anything but i'm pretty "nutty" when it comes to the trio


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I have a bunch of pictures that shows my hubby's love for Miko...cause a picture is worth a thousand words, right, LOL!!!
> 
> Daddy doesn't care if Miko wears a bow:
> 
> ...



That pic of your hubby painting Miko a happy birhtday sign is priceless!! Omg too cute!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Before we got Lacey my husband told me that she was going to my dog...don't expect him to have anything to do with her. While now he is her daddy. I was teasing him the other day and told him we would be in a big mess if we ever divorced...he told me that there would be a hole dug in the backyard for me to be buried in because Lacey was staying with him! This from a man who told me for months that she was going to be my dog. The other day I heard him outside talking to the new neighbors and introducing them to "daddys girl." Gotta love him.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

While I love all my dogs the same I have noticed others have their favorites when it comes to my crew. Lacey (Maltese) can do no wrong in her Daddy or Grandpa's eyes. My Dad hopes that one day I will give her to him (I have told him he will have to fight her Daddy for her). My Dad consultly Calls or emails as too when He will get to see "His Dog " again. Dan (My BF) Says bye to her last when he goes to work, calls during the day to see what she is doing and says Hi to her first when he gets home. 

Now with Grandma...Its all Bear (Male Rottweiler). Grandma loves the big Male dogs and Bear is an angel when it comes to her. She always wants to know what he's doing and If I take Lacey to Visit Dad and don't bring Bear she's mad and vice versa. 

My Most regular Vet is in Love with Daphne (female Rott) and as always told me what a great Mom she would have been and that if for some reason I can't keep her, He wants her. 

So I try to spoil Louie, Tinky and Daisy as they haven't found their "Fans" yet. Though I do believe Tinky has won over my Brothers wife while he prefers like Mom the bigger dogs. Louie's breeder is still in love with him and the petstore still wants to see Daisy though, she wants nothing to do with them. I have taken her there twice to find supplies I couldn't find else where and she will not let them touch her. Anyone else is fine but not them.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

My husband could not imagine sleeping with "dogs". Ha. Now he can't sleep without them. He is total mush. He calls them his kids, helps with baths, buys clothes, toys, bows, anything he thinks will amuse them. He picks out special foods for the yorkie to try. She is very picky. He says things like, This has all her favorites in it, I think this might smell appetizing, and he gets a mother's day card for them to give me. He says he can't imagine life without them. He loves their kisses and their antics. He has even been known to take a bath with them. This is my personal fav, nothing sweeter.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily, Bentley and the most wonderful furbaby daddy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am just LOVING all your pictures with the fluffbutts and doggy dads!!!! Who says a man need a Golden Retriever to be a man!!!! This past semester in a ddition to working I was taking a class 12 hours a week ( I'LL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN). So Ty was home alot with just Dad. We are pretty "stay at home" people so I was worried about how the boys would do in my absence. Well it didn't take long for Ty to become Daddy's boy!!!! He has always slept on the bed with us but now every night before we go to sleep Doggy Dad has to make sure Ty is BETWEEN us so he can cuddle too














If he reaches over and can't feel him he says "wheres the peanut"!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I wish I could say that my hubby is as crazy about mine as most of yours...
but he is not quite there...ha ha...BUT, he has gotten much better!
He loves them, but he is not CRAZY over them like me!








He especially has gotten closer to Brinkley since we got Neyland.
My hubby is not really big on the puppy stage.








Neyland gets on his nerves..ha ha...whereas Brink is usually more laid back and stuff.
Although he makes fun of me them being more important to me
than him and the kids...he does often admit that he is glad that I got them!
That means a lot to me!!!








Someone mentioned about divorce...(not that it is a possibility in my house...)
BUT if it was...I don't think he would think twice about whether the 
dogs and cats were going with me or not. The outside dogs are his...but my inside critters are MINE!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, before when we first got Roxy, my boyfriend, Jeremiah wasnt too crazy about her as he had just recently heard about his family dog in Virginia passing away whom he loved dearly. I was worried if he'd open his heart up to her. But I should've known better- who couldnt give in to that cute maltese face? Now he calls her his furbaby and her daddy too. He loves her as dearly as I do, which is a whollllle lot.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this thread? I guess it was during my cruise.....

Anyhow.....I don't have any photos to post, but my husband is also nuts about the girls. He has never once expressed concern for "girly dogs". In the months after Katrina both of us commented on how much Sadie and Sassy had helped us to laugh. When Sassy got sick he was as worried and upset as I. He even started reading the SM boards which made him cry. After she went to the Rainbow Bridge he tried to read the tributes and had to stop. He would like to have a puppy RIGHT NOW. We are just nutsy about the girls.

PS. He isn't big on butt checks. He didn't change many diapers either.....LOL!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

My husband is not a Chloe fan at all. She's been scared to death of him since day one and that hurts his feelings so he doesn't like her right back. Real mature - I know.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I must have been away on vacation when this came up. I would have to say my hubby and Scooby are joined at the hip, where ever hubby goes Scooby goes too. Talk about a match made in Heaven









I am amazed at the bond between those two guys, but it's just so sweet to watch the two of them share everything ie. chair, bed, food, car and if hubby goes out without Scooby the poor little fella sits at the back door and waits for him to come back like part of him is missing


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

These are all great stories. My husband had always been a big dog person - especially loved shepards and had had two over the years. When we married we got a beagle that unbeknownst to us was a mill dog. He had so many behavioral problems that we had no choice but to place him in a good home after having struggled with him for a few years. My husband swore off smaller dogs - even though I had always wanted a Malt. 

In 2004 I severely fractured my ankle and was homebound for a while because I couldn't walk. I told my husband I wanted a Maltese and that life was too short not to have what you really want. I swore to him that if it didn't work out I would find it a good home. I searched and searched and found my Chloe. We went to pick her up out of town. That night in the hotel room he says to me "okay I have to admit - I'm smitten!". The rest as they say is history. He love "the baby" and calls her his "little bit of heaven".


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, its just sooo great how so many hubbies and bf are crazy over our little fluffbutts







Sam brings home a new toy almost every day







There piling up, what are we going to do with them, hehe!! But, believe it or not Peechie loves going over to her toys and pulling them out all over the place







She just loves her toys and deserves them all


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

My friend John also loves my Maltese and when he visits he has to say hello and get kisses from all four of my furkidz before he hugs me hello.</span>
</span>








> My husband ADORES both girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My former husband was a dog person but at that time (1970s) I assumed that everyone was a dog person and never really thought about it. Now, my #1 criteria for a guy has to be that they are a dog person and that they would be berserk over K & C like I am. If I met a guy and he didn't love them, then I'd give him the boot!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Sweet stories....


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I dont think i posted in here but here is my story. Tubby is a DADDYS BOY, it somewhat irks me because he's suppposed to be a momma's boy!!!








LOL but yeh daddy and him are adorable, they always follow each other around, Tub has to sleep over with daddy on Friday otherwise he'll be sade. Daddy buys food for tubby all the time, whenever we go out and eat, he always save a little of his steak so that Tubby can have some, even though I yell at him for that haha. Tub even had Kobe beef, I think that might be bad for him cuz it's too fatty so I only let him feed him a little heh. Wheenever my bf comes over, tubby would know that it's exactly him and would run to the door and wait for him.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am very blessed to have such a wonderful husband. He just adores Sammy maree and Max. They both sleep in bed with us, and he does the toilet trips first thing in the morning, plays games with them, talks to them, watches tv together.
My husband had always had big dogs and wasn't really into the small white fluffy dog thing, then he met Sammy maree and that was it, he just loved her straight away, and it was his idea to get a second one, so along came max.
Just the other day I was saying how perfect our little furbabies were, and he said he is amazed everyday about how much personality is in such a little body. He believes they are not like any other dog. That they are 1/4 Human, 1/4 dog, 1/4 cat, 1/4 rabbit.








BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX :


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> I am very blessed to have such a wonderful husband. He just adores Sammy maree and Max. They both sleep in bed with us, and he does the toilet trips first thing in the morning, plays games with them, talks to them, watches tv together.
> My husband had always had big dogs and wasn't really into the small white fluffy dog thing, then he met Sammy maree and that was it, he just loved her straight away, and it was his idea to get a second one, so along came max.
> Just the other day I was saying how perfect our little furbabies were, and he said he is amazed everyday about how much personality is in such a little body. He believes they are not like any other dog. That they are 1/4 Human, 1/4 dog, 1/4 cat, 1/4 rabbit.
> 
> ...


Ahh, how cute


----------

